# Irish Wolfhound Natalie Pics



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I have a few new pictures from this perspective... I broke my ankle in a few places last week ... so have had my butt fused to the recliner... so I have taken some pictures of the adorable Natalie... the black dog (FCR) is my Meir and he is honestly her best friend ...










Camo Hound on her futon.... 



















Wolfhounds have this look of Joy that they get on their faces that my retrievers don't get ... I think I have seen the same look in staffies... but it is very different... I haven't been able to catch it yet... but I was laying on the futon and Nats came over and I almost got it... 










I have been sleeping on the futon because I can't really get up our hardwood stairs... they are honestly treacherous... and Natalie has been enjoying me being downstairs... I woke up to this, this morning ... 










Honestly these two love each other... she is laying on him and I dont know how he can be comfortable but he is a flat coat and they don't sleep like normal dogs


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm so sorry you got hurt! But I have to admit to getting a huge smile when I read the title of this thread, I just love seeing pics of Natalie!
I hope you feel better sooon, in the meantime keep those pics coming


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Bentleysmom said:


> I'm so sorry you got hurt! But I have to admit to getting a huge smile when I read the title of this thread, I just love seeing pics of Natalie!
> I hope you feel better sooon, in the meantime keep those pics coming


thanks.... see its what I get for going to the gym... at least I was doing something athletic and didnt just trip over a blade of grass which is what I usually do


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I love seeing pictures of Natalie they always put a smile on my face. She is beautiful. Meir is adorable also. I am sorry to read about your ankle I hope it heals well and fast for you.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Awesome pics!
I always think of you when I see that Iams commercial with the wolfhound


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I didn't know you got hurt. I hope you are up and around soon. They are such big hugable looking dogs.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for sharing these!

Hoping you are up and about again soon.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I have to look at the pictures from work. My daughter is in love with the Irish wolfhounds and has asked me couple times to pull Shalva's pictures from the signature to see Natalie AGAIN. Luckily I can only log in from home with my fingerprint. Natalie is absolutely gorgeous. 
Did you do gymnastics at the gym?  I hope you will get better soon.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Claudia M said:


> I have to look at the pictures from work. My daughter is in love with the Irish wolfhounds and has asked me couple times to pull Shalva's pictures from the signature to see Natalie AGAIN. Luckily I can only log in from home with my fingerprint. Natalie is absolutely gorgeous.
> Did you do gymnastics at the gym?  I hope you will get better soon.


We would call it woman vs. treadmill.... I basically trashed all the ligaments and its broken in two places... I knew I should have stuck to the elliptical


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Your pictures sure got a big  from me!! Hope your ankle heals quickly.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Shalva said:


> We would call it woman vs. treadmill.... I basically trashed all the ligaments and its broken in two places... I knew I should have stuck to the elliptical


Well, you don't things small.... you go all out. I really am sorry, have they given you an idea of your recovery time? 

Thanks for sharing the photos, I'm another Natalie fan. When she's full grown and filled out, it would be fun to see some photos next to her baby photos. I actually was just thinking about you over the weekend and meaning to ask you if you've made any progress on your hawking project. Are you still apprenticing with someone? I'd love an update. I guess this ankle will set you back a bit.... Next time, please don't work without a net....


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

She is so beautiful. She looks like such a love. :smooch:


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

nolefan said:


> Well, you don't things small.... you go all out. I really am sorry, have they given you an idea of your recovery time?
> 
> Thanks for sharing the photos, I'm another Natalie fan. When she's full grown and filled out, it would be fun to see some photos next to her baby photos. I actually was just thinking about you over the weekend and meaning to ask you if you've made any progress on your hawking project. Are you still apprenticing with someone? I'd love an update. I guess this ankle will set you back a bit.... Next time, please don't work without a net....


I was supposed to go hunting with my sponsor and her red tail and then I broke the foot.. so yeah am kinda put back a bit... i am still working on the exam and studying for the exam that can take a while ... its pretty involved then in spring I have to build the mews... so i have some time ... time frame for this ... I am in a boot right now.. one of thebreaks is at a point that can't be set and the fibula is fractured and a piece is off of it... it seems from what the doc says that the ligaments are more the concern... I go back next week ... and then start PT to see if we can get the ligaments to heal properly which is a concern otherwise will need surgery to repair a bunch of ligaments which is gonna be a huge hassle with teaching... so I have absolutely no idea at this point how long its going to take... but yeah when I do it, I do it right... I will just be happy to get rid of crutches to be honest... 9 dogs, 2 cats and a pile of chickens and crutches doesn't work... When I broke it my husband was in Utah and thankfully a friend came up to help me. 

I wil lhave to post a couple of little natalie pictures... I have some when she was teeny tiny... well as teeny tiny as she can get she came home at 9 weeks and was 35 lbs .... 

she is such a good girl... I just adore her


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Shalva said:


> We would call it woman vs. treadmill.... I basically trashed all the ligaments and its broken in two places... I knew I should have stuck to the elliptical


That must really hurt. I am so so sorry. OUCH - it hurts just thinking about it. 
I broke my ankle and my right arm in gymnastics and I can literally say "I can feel the rain!"
Take good care of yourself and I sure hope for a speedy recovery.

Please lay in bed and always use the crutches no matter how uncomfortable they are and meanwhile indulge our eyes with Natalie's pictures!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I love the pics, especially the one of her peeking at you in the morning... 

Hope you heal fast and well... That sounds like a very uncomfortable set of injuries...


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Natalie was 35 lbs at 9 weeks???! Ok, those are pics that I just must see.....please


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I put three in another thread


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Love the Natalie pics. 9 dogs and a whole bunch of other critters and a broken ankle..that's a lot to deal with. 
Last January I injured my knee . Physio was incredibly helpful. A lot of things just take time to heal. It's hard to be patient when you want to be doing all the things you normally do. 
Hope the pain is not too bad and your ankle heals quickly.


----------



## ScottyUSN (Jul 18, 2011)

Ohhh broken ankles suck! I broken mine, stretched ligaments and tendons. For years after the break (even 20 years later it the right ankle I always roll) I do not have near the stability. The slightest unexpected of level surface and down ya go. I was active duty on a remote tour. I should have had surgery and didn't. Instead I got Motrin and crutches for a few weeks. Now wonder how much headache surgery would have saved me?

Highly recommend a ankle brace whenever you know you will be off road terrain. Avoid narrow shoes, the wider the better to help with stability. when you try a pair of shoes on I out of habit anymore try to see how easy it is to roll them over with some weight on the shoe.

Not a one size fits all example but my experience: New Balance=Good K-Swiss= Bad. Arch support is just as important.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry you got hurt! But I bet seeing that face when you woke up made you happy! 

They smile with their whole face don't they?


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your anckle, but see it the bright side of it: wonderfull pics of Natalie 

Hope you get better soon


----------

